# Quick: How many apples make up 6 cups?



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

I need to know how many of these things I need to peel for this recipe.

Thanks!


----------



## kathirynne (Dec 29, 2004)

It depends on how large your apples are, but probably between 6 and 8 apples. I would just peel one at a time and measure as you go. Stop when you get to 6 cups.


----------

